# Camo Patterns



## Mattuk

How many of you go away from the main brand camo patterns and choose the old military patterns? I really like the British DPM pattern or or US woodland which is much the same. I also like the German Flecktarn pattern http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flecktarn.jpg .

I would think that some of the US 3-D Desert pattern would work well in the more dryer states. Don thoughts?

Another one is the Tiger stripe.


----------



## bones44

Realtree and Mossy oak for me. Don't really have anything else available. I guess if I looked hard enough I could find different patterns. I tend to hang onto my hunting stuff until it falls apart anyway.


----------



## youngdon

I've used some of the digital camo patterns and they work as well as anything. To be honest i don't really thinkl it matters which pattern you use as long as it falls out of the spectrum that the animal you are after can see and doesn't stink. I also believe that UV brighteners in laundry soap can make you look as though you are wearing a white sheet, and I dont mean in winter. I think that lack of movement is far more important. Being caught moving in camo would be better than being caught moving without it though as the camo breaks up the human form. Moving in camo may look like the wind made something move, provided there is wind. I think animals are acutely aware of wind and the movement of trees and bushes,although an animal that lives in constant wind may be less sensitive to it.


----------



## Mattuk

Spot on Don. I asked as I bought some of the DMP patterns in the last month and have always liked them, they are cheap, good quality and keep you warm. Plus I do think a lot of the branded stuff is there to catch the hunters eye more so than not to catch the animals eye! The British DMP works so well for our drab winter countryside.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it does remind me of the woodland camo our troops used for so long. The nice thing about buying camo is that it is usually made for hunting and therefore has certain features that come in handy... large bellows pockets as well as an array of pockets in general and roomy shoulders to name a few.


----------



## Mattuk

The pockets on that coat are fantastic! plus being army based I've a fleece body warmer to go into it.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah.. and it's real fleece isn't it ? So even if it gets wet you stay warm.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes, if it's good enough for the army it's ok for me!


----------



## On a call

Good looking hunting coat.

As for camo...as long as it matches the enviroment you are in you are good to go. I often will carry and wear hooded sweet shirts in solid colors adding a vest. I seem to find it is movement and noise that allerts animals.

With that said...having pockets is a big plus. My problem is remembering where is what.


----------



## youngdon

I don't think it matters if it matches or not as most animals brains only process a very narrow band of color. Identification of ones problems are a step in the right direction for sure,not that pockets will help you remain unseen, but making a mental note of where is what as you say is a good step.


----------



## JTKillough

You can't beat surplus for durability. But I think the best patterns a hunter can use are something in the likes of Mossy Oak Brush or Kings Desert Shadow. I prefer to mix it up with ground cover colors (green when ground cover is grassy and tan when on rock or dirt) on the pants and greener patterns on the shirt. Thus allowing a hunter to set on the ground and blend in from the waist down and also back against brush or trees (scarce around here) and blend in fromt he waist up. I nearly always wear the digital camo boonie, shades my face and eyes, throws shadow over my glasses, and looks good on film! Like my signature says.


----------



## CO204yoter

the one that i have fallen in love with here in colorado is the natural gear and hear is why.

last fall i went into an area of public land just east of town there were some snowy patches but it was also very barren

as i am walking in to were i am going to call i come around a ridge and step on a still warm dead yote and see another about ten yards away so i look around and dont see anything but a smoking 12 ga shell about ten yards behind me

it took about 45 seconds for my brain to process this when i here laughter coming from the only bush i can see

lol i about pooed my self when i realized the bush wasnt a bush but a hunter in nat gear so 2 months later i picked some up and love the stuff


----------



## youngdon

That sounds like a good selling point Jason, for nat gear and the ear plugs you were wearing as well.


----------



## CO204yoter

ha ha very funny and you know the stuff i bought since you were lookin at it with me at cabelas and in that area there are a lot of bird hunteers at a water tank about .5 miles away i atributed the shots i heard to that


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I know exactly what pattern you mean. It's kind of muted. Good stuff though.


----------



## knapper

Up here I have been told that the ASAT is a good pattern and works in all around, I also am a fan of natural gear and have an over white that in it. I put a uv light in it and it lit up like a spot light so I will have to spray it with some stuff to take the uv lite out of it. I have a 9 led light that I use for picking fishing tackle, so it will glow in the dark and attract more fish in. They say uv light will go to a depth of 1/2 mile deep and I fish at 200-300 ft. for halibut. I have a couple of pouncho over whites that do not glow in the uv light. They are with sploches of green in them. My wiggys over pants glow in the dark too. I watch for that stuff and hope to get it under control. I have some Realtree AP that is black and some white that is not too bad for the uv glow.


----------



## HowlinRed

Was a big Mossy Oak fan for years and I still like their patterns but as of late I going over to the Kings camo for the simple reason is that it is made better. This is some tough, well made stuff. Bought a pair of the Kings desert shadow pants and was very pleased. Will last me for many seasons and even got them on sale. Get them to send you their "on sale" e-mail and you can save a bit.


----------



## Mattuk

Well the hat, trouser's and jacket I'm wearing in the photo cost $72.


----------



## youngdon

Phoenix used to have military surplus stores where you could pick up camo cheap, but anymore they want nearly as much as Cabelas.


----------



## Mattuk

Ebay Don!


----------



## knapper

Sportsmans guide has some deals that are pretty good. I look for fabric and make an over garment that fits over all of your gear. I also have shirts that are not cotton due to what happens when in a wet situation and the temps are not warm. I just bought a parka from Wiggys on line that is for cold weather and will just use an over white of some kind.


----------



## Mattuk

http://toadaflage.com/


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Yeah Matt, I dig some of the older military camo's myself (since they are free), but alot of it has its drawbacks. If you are going American check out the multi-cams. I think thats the one and only best military camo pattern ever. I have rocked them in almost every terrain type on the planet and they rock. Even if you are in something super green, just sit next to something brown and you're money. Its great in desert, swamps, woods, jungle, etc etc. The only kicker to it is that alot of the material its made with (to include military issue) is a little noisy. My pants legs make that rubbing hiss when i walk. It drives me nuts. It is a great camo pattern though... if they would make it using the same material as the British warm weather uniforms then they would truly have something there.

I am beginning to lean completely towards 3-d leafy or ghillie stuff. I buy the mesh turkey hunting stuff because its cheap and I can wear whatever type of snivel gear under it that I need, and it works on a 95 degree day too. Plus I have found that the leaves blowing in the wind give me alot of flexibility when moving to make a shot. Doesnt catch animals eyes as much.


----------



## Mattuk

You would know best on that DM. I do still fancy the German pattern though!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I havent seen anything but their desert patterns... of course that is most of what I see these days. I can def tell what NOT to EVER get for anything other than laying in a limestone gravel driveway! Thats our army ACU uniforms... I dont know what they were thinking on that one!


----------



## youngdon

I agree DM the ACU looks funky to me, it looks washed out.


----------



## bones44

Laying on a gravel driveway....... LMAO


----------



## yotehd

I am a lover of the 3d leafy have worn it from the desert to the dense woods .


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I dig the leafy 3-d too. Yeah the ACUs are like limestone or something. Its terrible. i am embarassed when I actually have to put it on.


----------



## Antlerz22

destructive_mechanic said:


> I dig the leafy 3-d too. Yeah the ACUs are like limestone or something. Its terrible. i am embarassed when I actually have to put it on.


What is ACU, the way it sounds is like Another Crappy Uniform LOL


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Haha, thats exactly what it is. Its the funny looking gray uniforms that the army has had to wear for about the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Antlerz22

destructive_mechanic said:


> Haha, thats exactly what it is. Its the funny looking gray uniforms that the army has had to wear for about the last 5 years or so.


 Its similar to the old "cryptic" digital crap of the 90's, supposedly to help against nvg's etc...


----------



## destructive_mechanic

lol the only thing they help against is the guy wearing it!







... picture that little guy in a gray uniform... doesnt fit does it...lol


----------



## youngdon

Army Combat Uniform=ACU


----------



## singlesix

CO204yoter said:


> the one that i have fallen in love with here in colorado is the natural gear and hear is why.
> 
> last fall i went into an area of public land just east of town there were some snowy patches but it was also very barren
> 
> as i am walking in to were i am going to call i come around a ridge and step on a still warm dead yote and see another about ten yards away so i look around and dont see anything but a smoking 12 ga shell about ten yards behind me
> 
> it took about 45 seconds for my brain to process this when i here laughter coming from the only bush i can see
> 
> lol i about pooed my self when i realized the bush wasnt a bush but a hunter in nat gear so 2 months later i picked some up and love the stuff


I use natural gear too, wish i had more of thier heavier clothing.


----------



## Chet Punisher

What do you guys think of just the regular BDUs... The old 70s stuff?


----------



## youngdon

I think it's great stuff...especially for your area. It's not so good in the nearly barren desert but if there's a bush to hide in front of it still breaks up your form.


----------



## Chet Punisher

"uva uvam vivendo varia fit"


----------



## youngdon

I'm no latin major but.... something about grapes and life.... Is this like lemons and lemonade. Wear what you have ?


----------



## Mattuk

"Grape uvam living varies fit"


----------



## Chet Punisher

Don, I was using your Reference to Lonesome Dove... The last line on the sign was that Latin slogan...


----------



## On a call

And what does it mean ?


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> And what does it mean ?


 If all else fails, post a picture.. I think that's what it says.


----------



## Chet Punisher

What does the phrase uva uvam vivendo varia fit mean?

The Latin phrase that appears on the Hat Creek Cattle Company sign in "Lonesome Dove" is a garbled corruption, and there's no direct translation. Novelist Larry McMurtry probably intentionally misused the Latin, perhaps to make a point about Augustus McCrae's tenuous understanding of the language.

Many scholars have weighed in on the subject over the years, and most agree that the phrase generally means something along the following lines: A grape changes color (i.e.,ripens) when it sees another grape.

From there, any number of interpretations have arisen to explain why McMurtry chose to communicate that particular idea. Probably the soundest theory is that the phrase serves as a metaphor for the group's journey, as many of the story's characters go through a process of personal maturation and development. Much like grapes ripen in the presence of others.


----------



## youngdon

Very good Chet... I sure missed that one... it just didn't ring a bell


----------



## samda5

i like the nat gear pattern it works really well here in okie land


----------



## frozenbutt

Took a all white cover suit and went after it with a sharpie. This is what I ended up with. Got a nat gear suit in snow camo for myself. This is for my son that wants to start coyote hunting.


----------



## knapper

Should work fine and all white is harder to hide in. This looks good to me. I am getting white covers for my snowmobiles to hide them too.


----------

